# Should you only buy gas from a Marina?



## tenpoint33 (May 12, 2007)

I was told by a local marina that those of us with older motors, 1986 evinrude 9.9, should only buy from marinas as gas station gas now has up to 20% ethanol and that no mix or stabilizer could save the imminent destruction coming my way. I have not heard this in my 35+ years fishing locally. Was this a marina trying to sale more gas or a legitimate concern?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

"immanent destruction"... that's a good one. There are some legitimate reasons to be concerned about ethanol blends in the marine environment, but that's a new one on me.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Marinas get there gas from all the same sources as everyone else. There's nothing special about Marina gas except the $1.00 add on per gallon.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I can tell you this I haul gas loading in columbus and all the gas is 10% ethanol unless you can get what they call rec 90 its a 90 octane with no ethanol and so far you can only get it from Marathon terminals and we only deliver it to one place and its in galopolis out of 50 stores that we deliver to its the only one that sells it so its not popular in the se part of the state so if its not the 90 octane its got ethanol in it


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> Marinas get there gas from all the same sources as everyone else. There's nothing special about Marina gas except the $1.00 add on per gallon.


I have heard the same about all the brands are getting their gas from the same source. Sunoco may add a different additive than BP for example and advertise their gas that way. My understanding is that all the gasoline is the same out there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Avail. NAPA, AutoZone, Walmart(only in boating matls aisle by sporting goods!)-just to name a few. I use it in everything but my cars since I run enough fresh gas in them to keep the ethanol problems at bay! Even lawn eqt, and chain saws-don't have to drain the tanks over winter! It does what it says(can even convert old, stale gasoline in a boat tank to burnable gas!) Will remove gum and water as well, clean up your carbs, injectors, tanks. Wish I had stock in this company!
http://mystarbrite.com/startron/content/view/38/50


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

All the additives are great, the point is Marina gas is just gas plus the $1.00 per gallon for being the last chance to stick ya!


----------



## tenpoint33 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, it felt like he was full of it, but when you hear "imminent destuction" it gets your attention.


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

I have been running regular gas station gas(Speedway ,Marathon, Bp, Whoever) in my boats for the last two years since I have been a boat owner... Never a problem. I use Stabil in my Tanks and my motorcycle and lawn equipment over the "wonderfull winter months" have yet to have a problem.!$


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fish Scalper said:


> All the additives are great, the point is Marina gas is just gas plus the $1.00 per gallon for being the last chance to stick ya!


The irony is, if the marina fails due diligence to keep the tanks clean, You are paying extra for bad gas.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 1979 evinrude 25hp and I have only filled up at shell the last two years and also use stabil and I've had ZERO issues. The last issue I had with bad gas causing my motor to run crappy was when i filled up at a BP...and that was in 2010.


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

I have never heard of 20% ethanol. I have had allot of trouble with the 10% (E10)in regular gas. I have tried all the additives out there and its still a problem. One of my little motors is a 1979 9.9 and its on its third fuel pump from ethanol eating the rubber. In northern Ohio some of the marinas have E0 fuel and it is well worth the extra for your boat and all your small equipment.


----------



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

I called Circle K and Speedway, they are mixing 10% ethanol


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

For anyone looking for slight performance improvement...(guess I should be more clear with this group ...engine performance improvement)--I started using a product on a buddy's recommendation. Product called Seafoam (got it at Walmart) a couple months back. Will use it in my boat tank, but started in my '07 Durango. Picked up almost 3miles/gallon improvement in fuel efficiency. Sold me!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Heidlers,,How & in what proportions,are you adding 
Seafoam,to your equipment??Put it in the tank?? I've used it for throttle body care,intake,plenum clean up,& I apply at the intake inlet... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have heard good things about Seafoam but isn't it just adding more achohol?


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I run seafoam all the time. My '79 25hp evinrude run so much better with it. the only time i ever get gas at a marina was the time i almost ran out because my ignorance forgot to check the tank and my motor ran like KA-KA. Gotta wonder how long that gas sits in the tanks at the marina. especially after winter. I will never do that again.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I use sea foam ,BUT something I have noticed, is if I run 87oct the motor runs, IF I run 93 the motors run better!!!!


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

There are some marinas that have ethanol free gas, but they are few and far between. The marina I'm at has it. This could help http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=OH

I don't know how reliable that site is, but might be a good place to start.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> I use sea foam ,BUT something I have noticed, is if I run 87oct the motor runs, IF I run 93 the motors run better!!!!


I'm pretty sure you don't want to run higher octane then what is recommended for your engine. I think it runs hotter and could burn valves etc. I'm no mechanic, but I'm pretty sure that's what a mechanic has told me. Some else may know for sure....

The engine might run better, but it might not run longer


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

josephi88 said:


> There are some marinas that have ethanol free gas, but they are few and far between. The marina I'm at has it. This could help http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=OH
> 
> I don't know how reliable that site is, but might be a good place to start.


Wow, only 20 places? There's a whole lot of engines out there in immanent danger.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

The funny thing is that I bet the marina tenpoint33 was at has gas with ethanol in it. That guy was saying not to buy gas from a gas station, because it has ethanol in it, but his gas probably has 10% ethanol.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I don't know of anyone that has E20 gas, but E10 gas is everywhere. The EPA was trying to push E15 gas and it had the marine industry in an uproar. The moral of the story is that the more ethanol in the gas the worse it is for your seals, rubber components, etc. I run 87 with marine grade StaBil in my 4 stroke and I ran 93 with the StaBil when I had a 2 stroke. Never really had any gas related problems. I also don't let gas sit very long and I drain the remaining fuel from the carb after EVERY outing.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

josephi88 said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't want to run higher octane then what is recommended for your engine. I think it runs hotter and could burn valves etc. I'm no mechanic, but I'm pretty sure that's what a mechanic has told me. Some else may know for sure....
> 
> The engine might run better, but it might not run longer


Running higher octane or adding an octane booster to your gas won't hurt your motor. It actually makes it run cooler because higher octane fuels burn cleaner than lower octane ones. The cleaner burning leads to fewer carbon deposits, which reduces heat in the combustion chamber. When you see an octane rating for a motor, that rating is for the lowest octane the manufacturer recommends for that engine.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> Running higher octane or adding an octane booster to your gas won't hurt your motor. It actually makes it run cooler because higher octane fuels burn cleaner than lower octane ones. The cleaner burning leads to fewer carbon deposits, which reduces heat in the combustion chamber. When you see an octane rating for a motor, that rating is for the lowest octane the manufacturer recommends for that engine.


Higher octane fuels do not run cleaner or clean your engine. octane simply reduces knock and higher octane is basically only needed by a few high performance engines. If the manufacturer recommends 87 octane, they are telling you the engine only needs 87 octane to avoid knock. sometimes when engines get high mileage they will begin to knock and higher octane may help. If using makes you feel better it's your money.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

West Branch Marina advertises ethenol free fuel, big sign right near the pumps.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

oarfish said:


> I have heard the same about all the brands are getting their gas from the same source. Sunoco may add a different additive than BP for example and advertise their gas that way. My understanding is that all the gasoline is the same out there.


Your right all gas is the same its the additive thats different each company uses different additives and the sunoco terminal in columbus puts butane in their gas now I haul out of the refinery in Cattletsburg Ky its a Marathon refinery and we haul sunoco .out of there and exxon comes from there Bp does too


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just bought a boat and it has a 1957 evinrude took it out a couple times had no problem. What is the problem with ethanol in the gas? Does the 2 stroke oil help out any?


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> West Branch Marina advertises ethenol free fuel, big sign right near the pumps.


Is this the marina at the end of cableline rd?


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Higher octane gas requires higher compression to ignite, which leads to more unburnt fuel. Not good for the environment or your pocketbook. I say if it ain't broke don't fix it. If an engine is running fine, I'd go with 87, but if it's an older engine maybe try higher octane. Sounds to me like a lot of people giving advice that just know enough to get themselves in trouble though, including me. So my advice is to do your own research. I don't mean to offend anybody there, but I haven't heard anybody say they were a master mechanic yet. (which once again includes me)

...Anyway, prolly enough about gas. How's fishing?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

onemorecastt said:


> Is this the marina at the end of cableline rd?


Naw, thats just a boat ramp, the marina as further east and offers boat rentals, coutesty docks, fuel pumps, a little snack stand, and store with consignment stuff, and boating supplies.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

josephi88 said:


> Higher octane gas requires higher compression to ignite, which leads to more unburnt fuel. Not good for the environment or your pocketbook. I say if it ain't broke don't fix it. If an engine is running fine, I'd go with 87, but if it's an older engine maybe try higher octane. Sounds to me like a lot of people giving advice that just know enough to get themselves in trouble though, including me. So my advice is to do your own research. I don't mean to offend anybody there, but I haven't heard anybody say they were a master mechanic yet. (which once again includes me)
> 
> ...Anyway, prolly enough about gas. How's fishing?


Diesel engines use compression to ignite the air/fuel mixture. Gasoline engines use an electrical spark to ignite the air/fuel mixture. Higher octane fuels are more resistant to combustion caused by the heating of the air/fuel mixture through compression. 

As far as higher octane fuels burning more completely and therefore cleaner...... I guess my memory from my gear head days of long past are wrong........ and evidently so are the web sites I just got done reading while refreshing my memory..........


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Naw, thats just a boat ramp, the marina as further east and offers boat rentals, coutesty docks, fuel pumps, a little snack stand, and store with consignment stuff, and boating supplies.


Awww I see because I went by there and the building looked deserted....guess that's because it was the wrong building. Thanks again


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Diesel engines use compression to ignite the air/fuel mixture. Gasoline engines use an electrical spark to ignite the air/fuel mixture. Higher octane fuels are more resistant to combustion caused by the heating of the air/fuel mixture through compression.
> 
> As far as higher octane fuels burning more completely and therefore cleaner...... I guess my memory from my gear head days of long past are wrong........ and evidently so are the web sites I just got done reading while refreshing my memory..........


Not true, you need compression for a gas engine to run. It is a combination of compression and spark that ignites the fuel, while diesels don't require any spark.


----------



## eviltodd (Oct 20, 2008)

josephi88 said:


> Higher octane gas requires higher compression to ignite, which leads to more unburnt fuel. Not good for the environment or your pocketbook. I say if it ain't broke don't fix it. If an engine is running fine, I'd go with 87, but if it's an older engine maybe try higher octane. Sounds to me like a lot of people giving advice that just know enough to get themselves in trouble though, including me. So my advice is to do your own research. I don't mean to offend anybody there, but I haven't heard anybody say they were a master mechanic yet. (which once again includes me)
> 
> ...Anyway, prolly enough about gas. How's fishing?


Knock occurs when fuel ignites too early and the piston has not reached the proper location in the cylinder. The early explosion creates a force slightly contrary to the piston's optimal direction along the cylinder. Higher Octane fuels are formulated so that they burn more slowly and do not ignite prematurely, helping eliminate this problem. There is no less fuel burned than lower octanes, and if your engine is knocking, you likely will see an increase in your MPG as more of the combustion forces will be used to propel the piston along the optimal path. (I am not a master mechanic, but I am a Mechanical Engineer. And though my current job relates nothing to combustion engines, we did study them in college.)

You can read more about the subject here:

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2565/whats-the-difference-between-premium-and-regular-gas

As for older "leaded" engines, a higher octane grade than 87 is suggested, because the process of added lead to gasoline basically was an octane booster, and these engines were engineered with the understanding that lead would be in the mixture. Older engines also have gaskets which were not designed for ethanol in the mixture and these gaskets often react poorly when it is present, which is one reason ethanol free is preferred.

Some nice engine animations can be found here:

http://www.animatedengines.com/


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Going to try the ethanol free, my motor will run fine one minute and bad the next. Also when I give it some gas some time it does nothing others its fine...it always idles fine...only thing I can think of. I've replaced all fuel lines and had carbn rebuilt


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I was researching gasoline a while back. All the gasoline grades distributed wholesale are the same per octane level / grade. Then the different brands add their proprietary blend of detergents. With this in mind, the marina operator is just giving you their marketing hype. Either this is an employee repeating what is was trained to say, or the owner lying to you, I will leave up to you. 

*To quote part of the research.*

_All gasoline is made from crude oil. It goes to the refinery and what comes out is called the base gasoline. Since all crude oil is not created equal, not all base gasolines are the same, either. However, they are so close as to all be able to carry the label "base" as in "hey guys, if you want to make gasoline, this is what you can start with". All base gasolines leave the refinery with one additive. It is required by law that they have an additive that prevents deposits in an engine's intake valves. From this base gasoline, all brands begin to work their own particular magic.

Let's make this clear: all gasoline, no matter what brand, leaves deposits behind in your fuel injectors or your carburetor in your car. As many brands of gasoline that are on the market, that is how many combination of additives there are that will remove those deposits. The additives that Brand A uses can be the same as the additives that Brand B uses, but each will use a different amount of each to clean out certain deposits that are left behind by any gasoline. Brand C on the other hand, may decide to use completely different additives than Brand A or Brand B altogether. All brands decide which additives to add based on what deposit they want to get rid of. Then, the marketing department goes to work to convince you that your car will run better because of this additive. _


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

onemorecastt said:


> Going to try the ethanol free, my motor will run fine one minute and bad the next. Also when I give it some gas some time it does nothing others its fine...it always idles fine...only thing I can think of. I've replaced all fuel lines and had carbn rebuilt


I'm thinking you are talking about an inboard engine?

I'd check the fuel pump and filter. Sounds like a fuel feed issue not an ethanol one.

If an outboard, a simple thing like the "O" ring in the connector being cut would allow you to suck air. What you described was happening with my kicker until I found the split "O" ring. Or the fuel pump could still be an issue.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I try to avoid as much as possible. Truth is there are only a few depots in ant given area and they all burn pretty much same thing. When I worked for Amoco Oil 30 years ago there wasn't even a 87 octane on the market! LOL the lowest octane at that time was 95 for regular and high test was like 98. Amoco sold 105 octane as their high test. THey wouldn't use any thing else in their tanks and so you was always sure this is what you got. Nice people? not really it was only because the 105 was a white gas. You could burn that in a coleman lantern with no problems.But no one sells it any more. now the regulars was the same old thing if the octanes the same they can and do use any bodys. I have seen BP,and a ton of other trucks lined up at the Amoco depot getting gas for all kinds of brands. The only difference in marina gas is they buy in small quanitys so their price is always higher. But better? Just a laugh.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Use the Startron it works, but I would check all of your fuel lines made of rubber to make sure they have not failed from the inside out. I already have had this problem. They appear great on the ouside but have failed on the inside. I will post the photograph when I find out how


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> If an outboard, a simple thing like the "O" ring in the connector being cut would allow you to suck air. What you described was happening with my kicker until I found the split "O" ring. Or the fuel pump could still be an issue.


Yes it is an outboard....I will check the o ring....the fuel pump is the only thing I haven't has replaced as far as the fuel system goes. Thanks for the info...figured I'd try the ethanol free and if it don't work must be something else.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

It could be coming in the future. I think it would be the end of the marine industry lol. Freaking enviromentalist! http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/environment/2008-03-04-e20-ethanol-fuel_N.htm



I always use 89 octane in my 08 yamaha 50hp. Suggested by dealer. Says min. is 87 but by the time it hits your tank it's lower than 87. I also use marine formula stabil along with yamaha ring free.


----------

